# Theodore you were the best rat



## linda888 (Jan 9, 2011)

I met Theodore at the local Petland. He was a PEW. I know you're not supposed to buy your rat at the petstore, but the way he came running to me from across the large open-air enclosure, I couldn't say no. Apparently one of the workers there had carried him around all the time, so he was very tame. I went back several different days and each time he came bounding over as soon as I put my hand in the pen. 

I only had him for a couple of months, sadly. Today he died in my lap as I pet him. He had been sick for a couple of weeks and I had taken him to the vet 3 times. He was taking the baytril twice a day. Yesterday he seemed like he was getting better! We were sure he was on the upswing. Then today he was very lethargic. It happened pretty fast. I was thinking about taking him to the emergency vet clinic (it's Sunday) but within an hour he was gone.

He was so friendly and gentle. I wish there was more I could have done for him.


----------



## Lil_Rattie (Mar 13, 2011)

SO sorry  RIP IN theodore.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in Peace, little Theo <3


----------



## tuckerthedog43 (Mar 19, 2011)

Am so sorry to hear about your loss, he sounded like a very sweet little boy.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss :'(

In his photo, he looks like a Siamese, but I think it's just shadows. Either way, he looks like a very handsome rat boy and he will be missed.
Play hard at the rainbow bridge Theo!


----------

